# Fenstereigenschaften :)



## <Barret> (4. November 2001)

Hallo erstmal 

So ich mag das so machen wenn einer meine seite betritt soll es ne bestimmte grösse haben, das habe ich schon geschaft aber jetzt soll das fenster aber auch keine adressleiste, auch net die symbole zurück vorwärs und akutualieren etc haben soll halt nur noch der rahmen da sein mit scrollbar der rest soll alles weg. Sorry ich konnts net besser erklären ist schon spät  aber ich hoff mir kann einer helfen wie ich das hinkrieg 

Thx im Voraus


----------



## lexi (4. November 2001)

Da bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als ein neues Fenster zu öffnen, schau mal bei den Webmaster-Tutorials.. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6156


----------



## <Barret> (4. November 2001)

thx dann muss ichs wohl machen .)


----------

